# Advertising my apartment myself?



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

Hello all, 

Some of you have already seen my recent thread about having to sell all my furniture due to an unexpected return to my home country. I had also prepaid the apartment for a year and I was concerned that I would have lost three months' rent. However, my landlord seems like a good guy and he said that as long as he doesn't lose any money he is willing to find a solution that make both parties happy. 

I have just started the process of finding someone to take over my apartment from 1 Nov - but then I got this great idea (I hope!) to rather rent out the apartment fully furnished with my super cool stuff, agree with the landlord a price for it so that he buys it off me, and then rent out the place fully furnished. This will save me so much hassle! I won't have to deal with excruciating Dubizzle ads and deal with numerous people on my many items for sale, and I can sleep in my own bed right up until I leave.  It also benefits that landlord who will then own a set of supercool furniture, and he will make more money on the apartment over the next few years. 

Before I thought of this I got in touch with my old agent who is now looking for new tenants. Do you think it's better to go through an agent with everything? I was thinking about putting an ad up on Dubizzle and even making a prospectus and/or flyer - but where else could I post this?

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

most of the agents here are crap and don't do much for you. in fact, i think most of them are just listing on dubizzle themselves.

you could list it yourself, as an agent free listing [deal with landlord directly! save agent commission!] and would likely have no shortage of potential renters who would want to save money. of course, this also requires a bit of cooperation from the landlord as he would have to agree an agent was not necessary and be willing to deal directly with the tenant. as for listings, i don't think you'd need to post anywhere other than dubizzle or property finder.

alternatively, if you use an agent, then you don't have to deal with any of the above. they will do it all. but then it's just another agent's listing on dubizzle with all the rest.

so i think it just depends on how much work you want to put into it.


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey Calisthenia,

If you could PM me the details (area, sqft, rooms, etc etc) of your apartment pl! 

I will be moving end of October to Dubai and need a place to settle down.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

remember, for an authentic property listing in Dubai.....
go to a totally different apartment to take the photos.
take photos with a camera phone
smear vaseline on the lens first
Find the best place to take a picture that would properly demonstrate the property, and ensure you ignore it.
remember, photos of ALL the WC's is more important than the living space


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

Sage advice vantage


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

sammylou said:


> most of the agents here are crap and don't do much for you. in fact, i think most of them are just listing on dubizzle themselves.
> 
> you could list it yourself, as an agent free listing [deal with landlord directly! save agent commission!] and would likely have no shortage of potential renters who would want to save money. of course, this also requires a bit of cooperation from the landlord as he would have to agree an agent was not necessary and be willing to deal directly with the tenant. as for listings, i don't think you'd need to post anywhere other than dubizzle or property finder.
> 
> ...


Thanks sammylou! I like the strapline, I might actually use it on Dubizzle.  Just remembered, the landlord's got his own agent, he is a nice guy too so perhaps he can manage the paper work if I do he rest. 



Dubai here i come! said:


> Hey Calisthenia,
> 
> If you could PM me the details (area, sqft, rooms, etc etc) of your apartment pl!
> 
> I will be moving end of October to Dubai and need a place to settle down.


PM on the way. 




vantage said:


> remember, for an authentic property listing in Dubai.....
> go to a totally different apartment to take the photos.
> take photos with a camera phone
> smear vaseline on the lens first
> ...


Haha that made me laugh out loud, it is SO true! Today I found two different listings from two different RE agencies, two different prices (120k vs 140,), using identical pictures of a fully furnished apartment....! Unbelievable.. This is a reason why I consider doing it myself. With a background in busdev, mkt, sales and bids I should be able to put together a decent prospectus.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You are opening yourself up to a world of hurt with this. Stop being lazy and get your furniture on dubizzle, either individually or as an open day.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Could you also let me know the details - I'm in a hotel until mid November, but would defo be interested to move forward if everything ticked the right boxes.

Your landlord also sounds reasonable, so that's always a good fallback!

Thanks,


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> You are opening yourself up to a world of hurt with this. Stop being lazy and get your furniture on dubizzle, either individually or as an open day.


Come on man, it can't be worse than the hurt of dealing with all the crap on Dubizzle! *strangling myself*



Tackledummy said:


> Could you also let me know the details - I'm in a hotel until mid November, but would defo be interested to move forward if everything ticked the right boxes.
> 
> Your landlord also sounds reasonable, so that's always a good fallback!
> 
> Thanks,


PM on the way!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Calisthenia said:


> *strangling myself*


Take it you got your "letter" then? 

Yet to receive mine, not exactly expecting anything though.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

And don't forget to shoot the loos with all the seats and lids up !

There's a new member called Zenetti who was posting these past few days who is house hunting too. He's up to seven posts, so you could PM him.


----------



## Calisthenia (May 4, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Take it you got your "letter" then?
> 
> Yet to receive mine, not exactly expecting anything though.


Not me either! The bliss of working in our company, yeah? 



BedouGirl said:


> And don't forget to shoot the loos with all the seats and lids up !
> 
> There's a new member called Zenetti who was posting these past few days who is house hunting too. He's up to seven posts, so you could PM him.


7 posts, lol...! Thanks for the tip.


----------

